# creepy child voice



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi all,

anyone have or know where i can find some sound clips of creepy kid voices? I scored a 1950's stroller at an antique store for $20 and he threw in the creepiest looking doll I've ever seen!! I told my husband that it has to stay outside, freaks me out too much hahaha. I'll try to post a pic of it later. Just need some sounds of a little girl maybe crying, laughing, saying weird stuff etc. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Something like this?

CREEPY DOLL ROOM

DB


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

I also nabbed an old stroller this summer with future plans in mind. I thought Batch 12X would make a nice spitter inside the stroller. It's also very rickety and an offset arm on a motor mounted underneath to get it shaking and some red accent lighting showing through the wicker.












A funny gag I played on my preteen nieces that were spending the weekend with us , was to have fishing line tied to the thing and move the stroller across the room at night after telling them of the horrible story of a little girl that had died in this stroller and was using the stroller a way of comunicating with us. They were freaked!


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

I found some here:

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/MONSTERS_QUOTES/index.html


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html
password- hauntforum
Go to music folder,then evil childrens music.Hosted by melty211
& special edits by resident forum member looneys . 
Don't turn off the lights when you listen to them........!?! 

Gore Galore's vol 10 -childs playtime is a good one,i have it
http://www.gore-galore.com/HauntMusic.htm

I had a friends wife donate an old 1940-50's delapidatid buggy to me,have on of Bodybaggs Zombie babies in it & rigging a "baby slinger"

Mr Unpleasant,such a little darling there, looks like it wants to be fed !


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*Let's see a pic of the creepy doll*

How about posting a picture of the creepy doll?
I bought an old clown doll for our Carnival of Fear. Funny that old stuff is creepy looking.


----------



## DIY Guy (Aug 8, 2007)

Creepy kids voice.. Try the movie "Resident Evil".

I just watched it the other night.

"You're all going to die down here"

"Kill her, KILL HER!"

Tim


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Dark lord said:


> http://www.4shared.com/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html
> password- hauntforum
> Go to music folder,then evil childrens music.Hosted by melty211
> & special edits by resident forum member looneys .
> Don't turn off the lights when you listen to them........!?!


The ItsyBitsy special edit is one I did. If anyone wants that effect for any creepy children track, let me know.


----------



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the great clips! Hope this link works: http://s225.photobucket.com/albums/dd224/mmonkeybutler/

She doesn't look as scary in photos as she does in person. Trust me, she's evil! lol


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

i am scared of some baby dolls and porcelain dolls. your doll definitely fits the bill! very creepy! the thing looks like it has an evil agenda. i wouldn't want it in the house either!


----------



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

I want to use it in our maze. We don't have TOT's in our neighborhood sadly, but we do have a huge party every year. I'm one of those losers that will pay out the ying yang for animatronic props because I don't know how to make them myself! I really want to have this moving in the maze. Just back and forth, nothing fancy. I do have some old christmas reindeers, can anyone give me any suggestions using parts from them to have the stroller move?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> The ItsyBitsy special edit is one I did. If anyone wants that effect for any creepy children track, let me know.


You are the master of the that KEWL Carolanne type delay sound !! I love it.
My sound chip is dead on my board ( thanx to a lovely virus) so until i rebuild i can't use my audacity. You have a few of those you did i love,ESPECIALLY the MacBeths witch one !! SOooooo evil , I think MacBeth would have been proud to here that one you did !


----------



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

having a hard time downloading from the 4shared.com I have windows media player 11, and it still won't download. If anyone has the evil childrens music can you send it to me? send to [email protected]
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

she reminds me of Tiffany from the Chucky movies. You could get sound clips of her.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Dark lord said:


> You are the master of the that KEWL Carolanne type delay sound !! I love it.
> My sound chip is dead on my board ( thanx to a lovely virus) so until i rebuild i can't use my audacity. You have a few of those you did i love,ESPECIALLY the MacBeths witch one !! SOooooo evil , I think MacBeth would have been proud to here that one you did !


Thanks DL! Offer still stands, if anyone has a track they want "Carolanned" let me know.


----------

